# ECB +2.25% - should I switch to another lender?



## Leinster209 (31 Mar 2010)

Hi, I curently have my mortgage with PTSB.  Last November I decided to switch to AIB and after a lot of paper work etc, they finally sent me a letter of offer, which is valid for 6 months from January 1st, with a rate of 2.9%, which is obviously gone up now to 3.3%.   However due to delays in AIB the funds haven't been drawn down yet. My fixed rate term with PTSB ended last September and it's now on a tracker and am thinking that it may be better to stick with PTSB at this stage, given that ECB have indicated rates won't be moving north this year.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## suemoo1 (31 Mar 2010)

im on a tracker with ulster bank and everyone tells me how lucky i am, so id stick with where you are at the moment.


----------



## irishlinks (31 Mar 2010)

If the tracker is at or below ecb plus 2% - then stick with it.


----------



## Leinster209 (31 Mar 2010)

ECB + max 2.25%


----------



## irishlinks (31 Mar 2010)

Leinster209 said:


> ECB + max 2.25%



It's still looking better than most variable rates - stick with it.


----------



## Leinster209 (31 Mar 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## camel (31 Mar 2010)

At what point did the ECB say they wouldn't be raising interest rates this year? I missed that. They're usually very very cagey in what they say due to market reaction and they usually don't look further than a couple of months ahead...but I'm open to correction.


----------

